# Deprofundis level up in soundgears, new speaker 4 usb Lp player, analogue rule!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay let's recapitulated, deprofundis upgrape is sound gear trought hard work, selling his gemsttone , precieous and semi precieous, guitar ect.. sacrifice,, was it work it , you betcha!!

Now i have excellent speakers for usb-lp player, vynil, never sounded that great, i re-discover the utter joy of analogue if a bullet wont kill me, enthousiasm and pure tears of joy will.

Best part i will received numereous cds LPS, box-set a plenty, and i purchased a 16th century spanish secular music whit top guns of iberic penninsula, for 11 buck + screening .

This is so awesome folks , love you ladie's & gentelmens,,, please take good care :tiphat:


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

I figured out how and where deprofundis stores all his CDs, vinyl, box sets etc.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

^
Lol, I imagine classical music enthusiasts with extensive collections require their den to be that spacious.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

DaveM said:


> I figured out how and where deprofundis stores all his CDs, vinyl, box sets etc.
> 
> View attachment 108598


This is funny marinera, yep it look's definetly like this :lol: have a nice day, take care


----------

